# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  🔴ادامه مسیر....

## Rainbow7

✍ 
 توصیه های یک  رتبه برتر کنکور 
ملیکا دادخواه رتبه 7 کنکور علوم انسانی 98


✅ ادامه مسیر...

 احساس خستگی می‌کنید؟
 احساس می‌کنید مطالبی که خوانده‌اید را فراموش کرده‌اید؟
 احساس می‌کنید امسال نمی‌توانید به هدفی که در ذهن دارید برسید؟
 احساس می‌کنید اگر زمان به عقب برمی‌گشت و چند ماه فرصت اضافی می‌دادند خیلی از اشتباه‌ها و وقت تلف کردن‌‌ها را جبران می‌کردید؟
 احساس می‌کنید اگر بیخیال نتیجه امسال شوید و از همین الان برای کنکور سال بعد استارت بزنید قطعا سال بعد رتبه برتر خواهید شد؟

 باید بگویم که همه این افکار و احساسات، کاملا طبیعی است!
اما
 اینجاست که راه و نحوه عمل انسان‌های موفق و سخت‌کوش از افراد ضعیف و شکست خورده جدا می‌شود!
به‌جای غر زدن و شکایت کردن از زمین و زمان! لطفا این سوال را از خودتان بپرسید:
 رتبه‌های برتر و افرادی که در این مسیر موفق شده‌اند، در این شرایط چه می‌کردند و چه توصیه‌ای دارند؟

قدم اول: یکبار دیگر اهدافتان را مرور کنید و واقع‌بین باشید؛ اگر تمام تلاشتان را کرده‌اید و در آزمون‌های آزمایشی میانگین درس‌هایتان ۳۰ درصد است، می‌توانید به رتبه‌های خیلی خوب فکر کنید(تغییر) اما پروراندن فکر تک‌رقمی شدن غیر واقع‌بینانه‌ است!
واقع‌بین بودن باعث حفظ آرامش، عملکرد هوشمندانه و تداوم تمرین و تکرارهای صحیح خواهد شد.

 قدم دوم: حساسیت زمان باقیمانده را درک کنید و از انجام کارهای بیهوده خودداری کنید؛ از الان تا روز کنکور باید بسیار هوشمندانه عمل کنید. حجم درس‌ها را در نظر بگیرید + تعداد تست‌های لازم برای رسیدن به تسلط نسبی و انجام مرورهای مفید را مشحص کنید؛ و در نهایت با توجه به توانایی‌ها و شرایطی که دارید ساعت مطالعه‌ای معقول انتخاب کنید.

قدم سوم: لطفا جوگیر نباشد!
بهینه کردن منابع مطالعاتی، حفظ روحیه، انرژی و اعتماد به نفس به همراه تمرین صحیح، مستمر و معقول نتیجه خواهد داد.
افزایش ناگهانی ساعت مطالعه مثلا از روزی ۶ ساعت به ۱۲ ساعت و یا از ۱۰ به ۱۴ ساعت قطعا مفید نخواهد بود و بیشتر از ۲ هفته تداوم نخواهد داشت.


قدم آخر: کنکور تماشاچی و مفسر نمی‌خواهد! یک بازیکن حرفه‌ای باشید.
عربی رو ۲۰ بزنم در عوض زیست رو ۹۰ میزنم جبران بشه از اونور فیزیک رو ۳۰ میزنم با درصد ۱۰۰ دین و زندگی جبرانش میکنم و ....
هر وقت خواستی به این‌چیزا فکر کنی به خودت بگو: اول یک‌ساعت درس میخونم بعد میام بهش فکر میکنم! بعد از اون یک ساعت درس خوندن اگر باز هوس کردی بیای سراغ فکر کردن و تفسیر کردن و عمل نکردن، باز به خودت بگو ....!

یادآوری:
خسته و بی انگیزه شدن، احساس کند پیش رفتن، فراموشی و ... بخش غیر قابل حذف پیمودن این مسیر بوده و خواهد بود. همیشه و در همه عرصه‌ها ما باید بین جدیت،ادامه مسیر، حفظ روحیه، سخت کار کردن و پیروزی با سست بودن، بهانه‌تراشی، ناامیدی، متوقف شدن و شکست انتخاب کنیم.

 به شما این اطمینان را می‌دهیم که:
راه میانبر و روش‌هایی خاص برای اینکه شما درس نخوانده و به تسلط نرسیده به سوالات کنکور جواب بدهید، وجود ندارد!
تلاش صحیح و مستمر تنها را موفق شدن در این مسیر است و قطعا قطعا جواب خواهد داد.

پاشو و با قدرت مثل حرفه‌ای‌ها عمل کن

 هدفت را منطقی و واقع‌بینانه کن
 منابع مطالعه را بهینه انتخاب کن
اصولی و دقیق و طبق منابع، برنامه‌ریزی کن
با همه وجود به خودت و تلاشی که می‌کنی اعتماد کن
 و یادت باشد و بدان که:
سوالات کنکور سراسری با توجه به محتوای کتاب‌های درسی طرح می‌شوند!

----------


## tiny-ghost

به شنیدنشون ینی خوندنشون :Yahoo (94):  احتیاج داشتم 
ممنون

----------


## Mina_medicine

> ✍ 
>  توصیه های یک  رتبه برتر کنکور 
> ملیکا دادخواه رتبه 7 کنکور علوم انسانی 98
> 
> 
> ✅ ادامه مسیر...
> 
>  احساس خستگی می‌کنید؟
>  احساس می‌کنید مطالبی که خوانده‌اید را فراموش کرده‌اید؟
> ...


منبعشو هم بنویسید دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  کانال پیله (@pilehgroup)

----------


## Mina_medicine

رتبه برتر ها چندتاشون تو این کانالن و ویس میفرستن
رتبه یک کشور تجربی 98 هم توشه

----------


## Mobin.

اگر میانگین درصد هایتان 30 درصد است به زیر هزار میتوان فکر کرد؟ وات د هل ؟ زیر 1000 تجربی؟ زیست 30 درصد؟ این فرد مگه چقدر بتونه تو این 3 ماه معجزه کنه؟

----------


## sina_u

> اگر میانگین درصد هایتان 30 درصد است به زیر هزار میتوان فکر کرد؟ وات د هل ؟ زیر 1000 تجربی؟ زیست 30 درصد؟ این فرد مگه چقدر بتونه تو این 3 ماه معجزه کنه؟


اکثر مطالب درسته. مخصوصا تو عمومی ها میشه ماه های آخر پیشرفت کرد.
ولی بعضی جاها حرفهای فضایی میزنن.
اگه با سه ماه میشه زیر هزار آورد چرا چند سال خودشون خرخونی میکنن. یکسال آخر(که میشه 4 تا سه ماه) بشینن رتبه خوب  بیارن.
3 ماه برای زیر 1000 ، 3 ماه برای زیر 500 ، 3 ماه برای زیر 100 و 3 ماه هم برای تک رقمی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mobin.

> اکثر مطالب درسته. مخصوصا تو عمومی ها میشه ماه های آخر پیشرفت کرد.
> ولی بعضی جاها حرفهای فضایی میزنن.
> اگه با سه ماه میشه زیر هزار آورد چرا چند سال خودشون خرخونی میکنن. یکسال آخر(که میشه 4 تا سه ماه) بشینن رتبه خوب  بیارن.
> 3 ماه برای زیر 1000 ، 3 ماه برای زیر 500 ، 3 ماه برای زیر 100 و 3 ماه هم برای تک رقمی


دقیقا . من خودم این سال اخر و شروع کردم به خوندن . قبل از اونم یه پایه ی در حد 40 30 درصد میانگین داشتم
 بازم نتونستم زیر 1500 منطقه بشم تا الان . نمیدونم شاید من هوش  بالایی  ندارم یا خوب تلاش نکردم . اما اکثر کسایی که تو شهر ما الان باهاشون هم  سطحم 3 ساله دارن مثل چی میخونن و تو رتبه های برترن . نمیدونم واقعن  هدفشون چیه . الکی به دانش اموز القا میکنه که میشه . دانش اموز ام هی میره  ازمون میده میبینه بابا زیر هزار کجا ما کجا . اینجوری هی افسرده تر از  روز قبل میشه و ....

شاید افراد باهوشی هستن که تونستن اینکارو بکنن من با اونا کاری ندارم . اما فک نکنین همه چیز به همین راحتیاس

----------


## sina_u

> دقیقا . من خودم این سال اخر و شروع کردم به خوندن . قبل از اونم یه پایه ی در حد 40 30 درصد میانگین داشتم
>  بازم نتونستم زیر 1500 منطقه بشم تا الان . نمیدونم شاید من هوش  بالایی  ندارم یا خوب تلاش نکردم . اما اکثر کسایی که تو شهر ما الان باهاشون هم  سطحم 3 ساله دارن مثل چی میخونن و تو رتبه های برترن . نمیدونم واقعن  هدفشون چیه . الکی به دانش اموز القا میکنه که میشه . دانش اموز ام هی میره  ازمون میده میبینه بابا زیر هزار کجا ما کجا . اینجوری هی افسرده تر از  روز قبل میشه و ....
> 
> شاید افراد باهوشی هستن که تونستن اینکارو بکنن من با اونا کاری ندارم . اما فک نکنین همه چیز به همین راحتیاس


اکثر اونایی که قبول میشن وانمود میکنن که در زمان کوتاهی تونستن به رتبه های عالی برسن تا نشون بدن افراد باهوشی هستن و خرخون نیستن
اکثر کسایی هم که پشت کنکور میمونن عاشق این هستن بشنون کسی تو زمان کوتاهی رتبه عالی آورده و هر سال اشتباهات قبلو تکرار میکنن
مشاورها هم از طرز فکر گروه دوم استفاده میکنن تا خوب بچاپنشون.
این روش امید دادن و کلاهبرداری مربوط به 50 سال یا 100 سال پیش نیست تا بوده همین بوده بعد از این هم همین هست تا انسان ساده هست انسان کلاهبردارهم هست.

----------


## Mobin.

> اکثر اونایی که قبول میشن وانمود میکنن که در زمان کوتاهی تونستن به رتبه های عالی برسن تا نشون بدن افراد باهوشی هستن و خرخون نیستن
> اکثر کسایی هم که پشت کنکور میمونن عاشق این هستن بشنون کسی تو زمان کوتاهی رتبه عالی آورده و هر سال اشتباهات قبلو تکرار میکنن
> مشاورها هم از طرز فکر گروه دوم استفاده میکنن تا خوب بچاپنشون.
> این روش امید دادن و کلاهبرداری مربوط به 50 سال یا 100 سال پیش نیست تا بوده همین بوده بعد از این هم همین هست تا انسان ساده هست انسان کلاهبردارهم هست.


کاملا با حرفات موافقم . امیدوارم هرکی به هرچی راضیش میکنه برسه

----------

